# Where are all the performance parts?!



## MIASMABimmer (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a 2007 328xi and I am wanting to strip the engine down and rebuild it with possibly new performance parts instead of buying a different engine and swapping the two. But unfortunately there is nothing outside really only upgrading the intake and exhaust that I have seen. Does anyone know of a website where I can order parts from?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

MIASMABimmer said:


> I have a 2007 328xi and I am wanting to strip the engine down and rebuild it with possibly new performance parts instead of buying a different engine and swapping the two. But unfortunately there is nothing outside really only upgrading the intake and exhaust that I have seen. Does anyone know of a website where I can order parts from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Bimmerfest mobile app


Wrong Forum dude, this one is for delivery of new vehicles.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

GeorgeT said:


> Wrong Forum dude, this one is for delivery of new vehicles.


There are other sub categories on the Fest that are close to what the OP wants


----------

